# Melissa Theuriau VS Dominique Sachse



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

MMA Smackdown


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

That's not even a fair fight. Melissa Theuriau by a mile.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

No kidding: if you want it to even be worth watching, substitute Daniella Guzman for Dominique.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'd wrassle with any of 'em.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Welp, I'm reminded of a line from the Raging Bull. THe story of middle weight champ of yester year, Jake Lamata played by Robert DeNiro. He was getting ready to fight a young kid that his wife had done a little minor flirting with and it made him mad. He looked her dead in the eye and said. I hope you got a good look at him cause he ain't gonna be pretty any more. He wasn't either.

I sure Hope Dominique escapes with her face in tact.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Who the heck is Melissa Theuriau?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a french journalist. she's kinda' cute.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Dominique is being trained by Chuck Norris and she has the reach.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

That reach really comes in hand when the light go out and you are headed for the deck. Stick those hands out and get ready to eat canvas. And who trained the other chick, David Carradine?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

On the other hand, Theurieu *IS* french: could be in her DNA to just fold up before the first punch is thrown.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> On the other hand, Theurieu *IS* french: could be in her DNA to just fold up before the first punch is thrown.


Ah! Excellent point!! Go Dominique!  I bet you could scare her out of bed at 4:00 AM scraming FIRE RUN THE HOUSE IS ON FIRE and she'd still look like a million bux!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Ah! Excellent point!! Go Dominique!  I bet you could scare her out of bed at 4:00 AM scraming FIRE RUN THE HOUSE IS ON FIRE and she'd still look like a million bux!


I must admit, that is true.:wink:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

When Dominique first came over to TV from radio, I thought she was a major-league knockout: since then, she's discovered industrial-strength hairspray, an extra seventeen layers of makeup, and a bunch of glittery dresses and stuff: a step WAY downhill if you ask me. Sure, she's still decent looking, but she's got this Stepford-wives look now that is just way too plastic.


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think Dominique has been defeated, all I've got to say is *Melissa Theuriau is easy on the eyes !!!! *


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> When Dominique first came over to TV from radio, I thought she was a major-league knockout: since then, she's discovered industrial-strength hairspray, an extra seventeen layers of makeup, and a bunch of glittery dresses and stuff: a step WAY downhill if you ask me. Sure, she's still decent looking, but she's got this Stepford-wives look now that is just way too plastic.


 true ! one day i was watching the news at noon and they cut away for a commercial,, she thought, camera caught her pulling a mirror out from under the desk and she look like a 16 year old fixin herself up for a hot sat. night date,,, sooo funny


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I've seen Dominque in person several times on the west side of Houston eating dinner before she goes to work and she is more beatiful live in person than on the news. When on the news they have her all dolled up with too much lipstick and blush, but in public she is one of the most classy, gorgeous women I've ever seen. You should see her dork husband, what a goofy looking dude.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

juan said:


> I've seen Dominque in person several times on the west side of Houston eating dinner before she goes to work and she is more beatiful live in person than on the news. When on the news they have her all dolled up with too much lipstick and blush, but in public she is one of the most classy, gorgeous women I've ever seen. You should see her dork husband, what a goofy looking dude.


WTH?
Why do you think I'm such a dork ? And I'm goofy looking? Pfffftttt.

Kelly


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Careful with your meds Kelly. You know what happened last time.


----------



## JDLoftis (Nov 26, 2005)

I say tag team match. Add Maria Bartiromo and Robin Mead to the fight.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> On the other hand, Theurieu *IS* french: could be in her DNA to just fold up before the first punch is thrown.


LOL!!!! Plus she might have hairy legs and pits! Yuck!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

deke said:


> LOL!!!! Plus she might have hairy legs and pits! Yuck!


Thanks bro I just verped!!!! I vote for Dominique!!

Mike


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> No kidding: if you want it to even be worth watching, substitute *Daniella Guzman* for Dominique.


:dance::dance::dance::dance:

CAN I GET AN _"AAAAAAAAAAMEN!?!?"_


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mary Ann rules


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I took some customers to lunch at Carrabba's on Kirby one day and seated next to us was a large table of Channel 2 employees. Dominique, Frank Billingsley, Bill Baezza, etc. Dominique in person and up close is one on the most beautiful women you will find. She made my knees week! Frank had more make-up on than any woman at the table.


juan said:


> I've seen Dominque in person several times on the west side of Houston eating dinner before she goes to work and she is more beatiful live in person than on the news. When on the news they have her all dolled up with too much lipstick and blush, but in public she is one of the most classy, gorgeous women I've ever seen. You should see her dork husband, what a goofy looking dude.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Dominique.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

There are many very attactive newswomen. I think the fact that there are topless picture of Melissa Theuriau on the net may be swaying some.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

juan said:


> You should see her dork husband, what a goofy looking dude.


I used to train with her husband, Scott C., back in the late 80's and 90's at a few different gyms.

Last time I saw him, he was about 6'4" @ 280lbs. rock hard.

I would hate to call him a "dork" and "goofy looking" to his face.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

None were better than Lisa Foronda


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Guys. Ilona Carson by a LOOOOOOOG shot.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

come on now


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

Wedge said:


> None were better than Lisa Foronda


how true


----------

